# Red Empress?



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

The colorful one in the video, I got it at 1", currently about 2.5" t2t.
Does it look like a Red Empress, or mostly?

http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd80/NZ1001/pets/?action=view&current=MVI_1442.flv


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

it looks like a red shoulder peacock to me


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I would say red shoulder peacock as well. I have a young red empress male and the coloration is all wrong. A young red empress (of either sex) should have some horizontal striping.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree with the others. It's 100% not a red empress.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the help.
By going through the profiles of the red shoulder, none has red anal fin. Likely not a pure breed.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

NZ1001 said:


> Thanks a lot for the help.
> By going through the profiles of the red shoulder, none has red anal fin. Likely not a pure breed.


I'd have to agree with you there.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

its not always true my started out a really really dark blue almost a black and now its prly on of my favorite fish.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He does look funny. The face doesn't look pure Aulonocara. I think he is probably a hybrid also.


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Now that's from expert-like eyes.


noki said:


> He does look funny. The face doesn't look pure Aulonocara. I think he is probably a hybrid also.


----------

